# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  DrWeb/CureIT! -ложные срабатывания

## UriF

Прогнал компьютер через CureIt! (движок DrWeb). Обнаружил Program.PCDetective (og.dll - часть комплекта OperaGet - FlashGet plug-in for Opera), DLoader.Trojan (mccwrapper.dll - часть комплекта diagnostic tolls от Verizon DSL - разработчик Motive Communications), Program.PsSid.141 (psgetsid - утилита от Sysinternals). Так что хваленый DrWeb...

Отправил им - пусть разбираются...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MOCT

DLoader.Trojan - это срабатывания эвристика (паранойя, с кем не бывает). А два других сообщения вполне честные - написано Program, т.е. программа. Они и правда программы.

----------


## pig

С тем, на что эвристик поругался (mccwrapper.dll), надо обратиться на http://support.drweb.com/sendnew/. Аналитики посмотрят и вынесут своё решение. og.dll я бы тоже заслал, на ложное срабатывание смахивает - имя в детекте не соответствует.

----------


## UriF

я им все 3 файла отослал, а в ответ - сначала автомат, затем ответ пришел от г-на Михаила Харламова.
Your request has been analyzed. Dr.Web (R) detects this virus already.
(я писал по-английски).  

Правда, на все 3 данных стандартных ответа отписался по-русски и уточнил, что это не подозрительные файлы, а их ошибки распознавания (если там не понимают English, хотя CureIt! англоязычная страница)

----------


## pig

Сайт CureIt на пяти языках, если не больше. Русский там тоже есть.

----------

